# VisAM



## Anonymous (13 August 2003)

Hallo! 
Hab mir das Visualisierungsprogramm "VisAM" runtergeladen.kennt sich jemand von euch damit aus?? 
ich krieg beim runtime-modul beim start angezeigt 
"Hardlock wurde nicht gefunden"


----------



## Markus (14 August 2003)

"hardlock" hoert sich nach dongle an, ist das programm lizenzrechtlich geschuetzt?


----------



## Anonymous (14 August 2003)

*re:*

Die Pro-Version is lizenzrechtilich geschützt.
Ich hab aber die U-Light -Version.Die steht zum Freien Download auf der Herstellerseite.


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2003)

*VISAM Lizenzen*

Hallo Zusammen,
VISAM gibt es in drei verschiedenen Lizenzpaketen.
Die Ultra-Light Version ist frei, die Light Version kostet 405,- Euro, und die Pro+ Version kostet 1120,-Euro.
Für die UL Version gibt es also auch keinen Dongle.
Der Editor ist bei allen drei Versionen kostenlos, und auch alle vorhandenen Schnittstellen zu den Steuerungen sind kostenlos. Lediglich die Runtime Versionen Light und Pro+ sind per Dongle geschützt.
Die Projekte sind alle zueinander kompatibel, also kann ein ehemals kleines UL Projekt immer erweitert werden zu einem Pro+ Projekt und auch umgekehrt.
Bei weiteren Fragen einfach den KOSTENLOSEN Support bei VISAM unter 02631 / 345365 anrufen. Der Support hilft auch bei Neueinsteigern, die nur die UL Version als Download haben.

Ralph Ringel
VISAM GmbH


----------

